# Softmodded v1.0 xbox unlocked hdd



## link42586 (May 4, 2019)

So I got A softmodded xbox and was wanting to upgrade the hdd..So I went into some old disks I had of configmagic 1.6 or something like that and unlocked the hdd so I could clone it and put in A bigger one. But now it doesn't boot up. Why is that. Also I did A few backup options in evox and within configmagic before I unlocked it. But i'm going off of memory that is at least 10 years old in my head so idk what i'm doing really. What are my options here. Also the error screen isn't showing an error code that I can tell. I remember their was error codes back in the day. So there is that.


----------



## link42586 (May 4, 2019)

Also i'm not entirely sure it's A v1.0 but it's got A crappy thompson dvd drive.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also i'm not sure why I did this or when I did this if it was before or after. But I think it was before. I updated the eeprom..Idk what it updated it to. Where that update came from but it said successful. Either way I might have messed this one up huh. But I did take A pic or two of the hdd password before I unlocked it. I'm assuming not showing an error code is bad. And has something to do with the eeprom I updated for god knows what reason.


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2019)

link42586 said:


> Also i'm not entirely sure it's A v1.0 but it's got A crappy thompson dvd drive.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Also i'm not sure why I did this or when I did this if it was before or after. But I think it was before. I updated the eeprom..Idk what it updated it to. Where that update came from but it said successful. Either way I might have messed this one up huh. But I did take A pic or two of the hdd password before I unlocked it. I'm assuming not showing an error code is bad. And has something to do with the eeprom I updated for god knows what reason.




Some drives need 80 pin ide cable after upgrade

Option:

Tsop xbox and you can install any HDD after


----------



## link42586 (May 4, 2019)

I didn't put in another hdd yet. I just tried turning it back on after I unlocked the hdd to see if it would still boot. But I had an xbox chipped back in the day and i'm using the hdd that I used then for this one as it was not used very much at all in the chipped system. But shouldn't this xbox turn on with the unlocked drive? If not then how is it gonna work when I copy to another hdd then put it back in the xbox. Probably won't boot then either right.


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2019)

link42586 said:


> I didn't put in another hdd yet. I just tried turning it back on after I unlocked the hdd to see if it would still boot.



Cant boot softmod with an unlocked hdd

tsop
modchip

tsop is so easy on those - After that insert hexen disc or auto installer deluxe and on boot format prompts will apear


----------



## link42586 (May 4, 2019)

So I shouldn't have unlocked it is what your saying.


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2019)

link42586 said:


> So I shouldn't have unlocked it is what your saying.




Not sure if it ever changed but I do remember warning prompts to only unlock hard drives when tsop'd or mdchipp'd

Still recoverable nevertheless


----------



## link42586 (May 4, 2019)

Yeah idk. Either way I have the password for the hdd. But i'm not buying A modchip or anything like that to bring this thing to life. I just wanted to upgrade the hdd in it and start puttin games on it u know. Not lookin to buy something.


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2019)

link42586 said:


> Yeah idk. Either way I have the password for the hdd. But i'm not buying A modchip or anything like that to bring this thing to life. I just wanted to upgrade the hdd in it and start puttin games on it u know. Not lookin to buy something.




Again tsop it and no modchip needed and you can upgrade hdd with ease


----------



## link42586 (May 4, 2019)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Not sure if it ever changed but I do remember warning prompts to only unlock hard drives when tsop'd or mdchipp'd
> 
> Still recoverable nevertheless


http://www.biline.ca/xbox_solder.htm#one

So quick question. Just solder these points together on the top of the board and that's it? I don't understand what a sharp TSOP is but i'll look into if I have that. But i'm not buyin anything lol in my head u made it sound like I needed to buy something and solder 8 wires and A super small d0 point and it was all complicated like back in the day with the xecuter 2.3b mod chips. But this is A joke it looks so easy.


----------



## Undwiz (May 4, 2019)

Hard drive had to be locked to boot


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2019)

link42586 said:


> http://www.biline.ca/xbox_solder.htm#one
> 
> So quick question. Just solder these points together on the top of the board and that's it? I don't understand what a sharp TSOP is but i'll look into if I have that. But i'm not buyin anything lol in my head u made it sound like I needed to buy something and solder 8 wires and A super small d0 point and it was all complicated like back in the day with the xecuter 2.3b mod chips. But this is A joke it looks so easy.




Follow solder diagram - 1st verify what type of chip you have and follow diagram

Yeah on some models you dont even have to take board out as bridge points are all on top - 1.0 I believe you have to take board out


----------



## link42586 (May 4, 2019)

So assuming I bridged those points correctly..How am I supposed to flash anything if I can't get into the dash. As I still get the error.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (May 4, 2019)

link42586 said:


> So assuming I bridged those points correctly..How am I supposed to flash anything if I can't get into the dash. As I still get the error.



First off did you lock the hard drive as you've been told multiple times? If not then why do you even ask for help if your not gonna take it.


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2019)

link42586 said:


> So assuming I bridged those points correctly..How am I supposed to flash anything if I can't get into the dash. As I still get the error.




After tsop with or withour hdd lock

Insert auto installer deluxe or hexen disc disc - Google it and burn it (Auto installer deluxe works for me)

You should get format prompt then proceed to flash bios - Be very careful and make sure your flashing correct chip type

The youtube link I posted has entire process


----------



## link42586 (May 4, 2019)

Guess i'll burn A hexen disk and hope for the best. I think I did the tsop right but right now it just gives me error screen. I need an old pc either way to copy this drive.


----------



## link42586 (May 4, 2019)

hexen disc didn't work. I guess i'll need to get a dvd-r instead of a +r. I shoulda did this about 10 years ago when this stuff was common place around the house.


----------



## link42586 (May 4, 2019)

hexen disc didn't work. I guess i'll need to get a dvd-r instead of a +r. I shoulda did this about 10 years ago when this stuff was common place around the house.


----------



## link42586 (May 4, 2019)

hexen disc didn't work. I guess i'll need to get a dvd-r instead of a +r. I shoulda did this about 10 years ago when this stuff was common place around the house.


----------



## link42586 (May 4, 2019)

dvd-r didn't work. So i'll lock the drive now. Like overly aggressive guy said. And the reason I started this thread. And see how that turns out.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 4, 2019)

Hello.

Did it work now ? Whats is the brand of your DVD Drive ? Thats maybe the problem why you can don´t use DVD-R.
Is the TSOP flash an option for you ?

Thank you.


----------



## link42586 (May 4, 2019)

Thompson drive. And no it didn't work. Gonna lock the drive and then try it as i'm just sitting on the error screen. Sounds like the disc is trying to read but nothing with DVD-R and +R disks.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 5, 2019)

Oh,thats sad to hear.

Which DVD-R/DVD+Rs did you use ? Which Tool you use for burning ? Did you try it to burn on 4x speed ? 
Thomson can read DVD+R/DVD-R.Can you open it and try to clean out ? Maybe a little POT adjusting can help too.

https://www.google.at/url?sa=t&rct=...rocedure.pdf&usg=AOvVaw1hx2NsTRy5TrcbiBXB6h5y

Thank you.


----------



## link42586 (May 5, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Oh,thats sad to hear.
> 
> Which DVD-R/DVD+Rs did you use ? Which Tool you use for burning ? Did you try it to burn on 4x speed ?
> Thomson can read DVD+R/DVD-R.Can you open it and try to clean out ? Maybe a little POT adjusting can help too.
> ...


Now I did try cleaning the lens gently with qtip/alcohol. But could it all mean I didn't do the tsop correctly?


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 5, 2019)

If your XBox is an 1.0 Version,than you have to solder (our you use silver conductive paint too)
FRONT and BACK of your Mainboard:









Also please check the CHIP (Hyundai/Winbond/ST /for SHARP look on Picture 2 please.).


----------



## cracker (May 5, 2019)

It's somewhat of a catch-22. You can't boot the Hexen disc without a softmod to boot from - which is store on the hard drive that can't be booted from. There are different options to fix this:

1. Install a modchip like Aladdin XT (100% sure method)
2. Lock the drive with a PC that has a compatible chipset (hit or miss)
3. Use a spare modded Xbox to lock the drive with the HDDKey/eeprom .bin


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2019)

my phillips drive is the only drive that reads auto installer deluxe or hexen disc at that point - Have tried all drives.

You can try 80 pin cable and test


----------



## link42586 (May 5, 2019)

Ok I tweaked the pot. And did everything but lock the drive. I'm still at the error screen with no error code. and no discs will work at all. Not - or + or cd-rw discs.Nothing. So does it needs to be locked and I need to be on A dash before these discs will work right. They won't work at the error screen correct. So i'm gonna lock the drive. And come back when I inevitably throw this thing in the trash.


----------



## cracker (May 5, 2019)

Yes, you can't boot them without a soft or hard mod.


----------



## link42586 (May 5, 2019)

cracker said:


> Yes, you can't boot them without a soft or hard mod.


Ok that's very clear. Now to find A pc that will take this drive. I need to be able to lock it within windows. I don't wanna burn anymore discs.


----------



## link42586 (May 5, 2019)

I put the hdd inside A modern pc with A usb dongle thing and it asked me how it was partitioned MBR or GPT I think it was (didn't do it I just canceled out of it). But I can't just hook this drive up to A pc and acces the stuff on it when it's unlocked? I was hoping to get the eeprom.bin off of it before I locked it. So I could make A new drive and upgrade this thing before I did anymore. But if not then i'll just get it working again with the original.


----------



## link42586 (May 5, 2019)

Got access to the drive. Cannot copy anything from it. Found eeprom.bin and all kinds of backup stuff...Can't copy any of it or lock the drive. Says cannot find eeprom.bin and that file is all over this drive..pics incoming. I just don't know how to use linux or whatever this program is it's like A gui for windows the program is called XBOX_HDDManager_2.3_USB-Beta3 and if anyone has any tips to get this thing locked or that eeprom.bin off that drive from here please let me know. Also what was the teamassembly masterpassword for?


----------



## cracker (May 5, 2019)

I think FATXplorer was the one that worked for me when I was using a USB-IDE cable. There are a few different tools that can handle FATX over on eurasia.nu too. If none of them work then you might need to plug directly into proper IDE. I'm not sure if locking works differently and allows other chipsets with different tools since I switched to using another Xbox after I had a known-good eeprom.bin when I had it happen to me.

I think that master password was to put a common password on any drive and written to the EEPROM so there was less of a risk of losing it and having to dump the EEPROM with hardware.


----------



## link42586 (May 5, 2019)

cracker said:


> I think FATXplorer was the one that worked for me when I was using a USB-IDE cable. There are a few different tools that can handle FATX over on eurasia.nu too. If none of them work then you might need to plug directly into proper IDE. I'm not sure if locking works differently and allows other chipsets with different tools since I switched to using another Xbox after I had a known-good eeprom.bin when I had it happen to me.
> 
> I think that master password was to put a common password on any drive and written to the EEPROM so there was less of a risk of losing it and having to dump the EEPROM with hardware.



The very first thing I read about FATXplorer was that it doesn't work on original xbox So i'll look into something else. But with the xboxhddmanager 2.3 usb program I can access the contents of the drive. That's what the pics are from. But idk how to use it and copy the stuff from it. And as you said before it is kinda finicky as doing it from inside the pc and not use it didn't work at all...usb is what seems to work. And even that only seems to work some of the time.


----------



## cracker (May 5, 2019)

It looks like it copies over the files to HDD_Files when QEMU is run in r/w mode from the batch file. Open the eeprom.bin with a hex editor to make sure the serial number matches. Then copy the eeprom.bin to the same directory as xboxhd.bat and run the bat to lock the drive.


----------



## link42586 (May 5, 2019)

cracker said:


> It looks like it copies over the files to HDD_Files when QEMU is run in r/w mode from the batch file. Open the eeprom.bin with a hex editor to make sure the serial number matches. Then copy the eeprom.bin to the same directory as xboxhd.bat and run the bat to lock the drive.


I tried to copy files and idk how to do it. F5 was the way I was trying to do it but man it's right in front of me..I can't seem to get this to work and I been at it all day..Even brought my brother into it. I know the password....I took A picture of it before I unlocked it...is it possible to just manually lock it? I remember I did that back in the day when I had an xecuter 2.3b chip..but i can't find the program I did it with...it was 18 years ago....i'm so close.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I tried copying screenshots and it moved one but in  the windows folder it doesnt show up. it erased that file from the xbox drive so its trying. i just cant get it to show up in my windows drive


----------



## link42586 (May 6, 2019)

After learning how to view files I can confirm the eeprom.bin is the correct one. But idk how to copy it to the same directory as xboxhd.bat.....how do u do that

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



cracker said:


> It looks like it copies over the files to HDD_Files when QEMU is run in r/w mode from the batch file. Open the eeprom.bin with a hex editor to make sure the serial number matches. Then copy the eeprom.bin to the same directory as xboxhd.bat and run the bat to lock the drive.


I wish it was that easy. It looks like it is copying the stuff but it just doesn't. It seems like it's not RW...as in read/write...it looks like it's only loading the read-only one.


----------



## link42586 (May 6, 2019)

And I just checked there is two different files of that program inside the xboxHD folder that says launch.bat and launchrw.bat and something tells me it's only loading up the read only one....how do i get it to load up the launchrw.bat version of that.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

If I highlight eeprom.bin and hit f5....it'll copy it to the hdd_files side and look like it did the entire thing. But in windows I look in the folder and nothing. What am I missing.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also stupid question. I know everything in the eeprom.bin file...Can I just recreate it myself? I put way too much time into this.


----------



## Natsuru (May 6, 2019)

I've skimmed over the thread so please bare with me if I missed something.
I have a bit of experience with OG Xbox modding.
1st the console can't read burned disks without a soft mod. (Hexen, BIOS tools .etc.)
2nd It's much easier to soft mod the system, FTP the files such as games saves to a PC then back again after a hard drive upgrade.
3rd the only consoles that NEED a mod chip are the rare 1.6 models. You can install a chip if you really want for dual nand or if you want a LCD screen.

There are guides to softmod a system without a TSOP flash but it's worth it. (Hard drive upgrade / read burned disks)
The easiest method to soft mod is with a controller to USB adapter and a game ( one of several )
You can make a makeshift adapter with a female A usb cable if you have a soldering iron. 
If you can find a copy of Mech Assult or Splinter Cell (Specific versions) you can be fully soft modded within about 1.5 hours with a hard drive upgrade.
If you would like some assistance with the mod, I can help when I have free time.


----------



## kumikochan (May 6, 2019)

Just buy an alladin chip already. Costs around 10 bucks and only takes 3 wires minimum.


----------



## link42586 (May 6, 2019)

At this point. I need help only with getting my eeprom.bin file off my unlocked xbox hdd using the xboxhdm23usb program and the qemu linux thing. Basically it won't allow me to copy the eeprom.bin from the xbox drive. I can view it copy it and do whatever else but it's all in read-only mode so I can't get the file off to lock the drive. When the guy above me says copy the eeprom.bin to the hdd_files that's great and what me and my brother thought. But it's in read-only mode. I check the files on my windows drive and they are read only...Can't uncheck that either. When I do it looks like it's making all the stuff read/write but it won't let me write. I'm so close. Also Instead of using usb...I put it on the ide cable just to try that. Still looks like it's copying it but it doesn't. Next time I open the qemu it's not where I put it...the eeprom.bin that is. As I tried putting it all over at this point just to see if it would stick u know. But it doesn't. How can I get that qemu linux thing to go to rw mode...or read/write mode.


----------



## cobleman (May 6, 2019)

If this was soft modded and if they used mech assault or splinter cell you should still have the save game on there as a back door to launch the exploit.


----------



## link42586 (May 6, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Just buy an alladin chip already. Costs around 10 bucks and only takes 3 wires minimum.


Not an option. Move along.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



cobleman said:


> If this was soft modded and if they used mech assault or splinter cell you should still have the save game on there as a back door to launch the exploit.


Love that u didn't read anything in this thread. Keep bein u man. Love it. I'm sure the eeprom.bin is on their too so I can lock this drive and actually use it in the xbox in the first place lol.


----------



## cobleman (May 6, 2019)

Do you know anyone near you that has a chipped or TSOP modded xbox  you can borrow to get the eeprom? Only other way is to use Ponyprog and make an eeprom reader yourself.


----------



## link42586 (May 6, 2019)

No if I knew someone who had one. I'd just buy that one.


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2019)

Modchip is same as tsop

Just did one 1.1 xbox softmoded to tsop'd to hdd upgrade


----------



## link42586 (May 6, 2019)

Years ago...I remember using A program to unlock...my locked xbox drive....I still use that drive to this day but for A while it was locked and I couldn't do anything with it...The xbox was dead...And I manually entered the key to unlock it...I'm thinking I can do the same to lock it. I have all the info about this drive. I'll just look into that and lock it myself. No pos programs to do it for me. I'll let u know how that goes. Not givin up now. Just cause u say their is no other way....Doesn't mean I can't try another way.


----------



## wicksand420 (May 6, 2019)

@link42586 There is this 

and you can make your own eeprom reader

https://www.instructables.com/id/XBox-EEPROM-ReaderWriter/

Its not too hard either, I just did this myself with a xbox that I got that had a bad hdd, worked great, and was able to build it with some old crap I had laying around


----------



## kumikochan (May 6, 2019)

link42586 said:


> Not an option. Move along.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Well don't expext any help whatsoever anymore after such a rude reply.


----------



## link42586 (May 6, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Well don't expext any help whatsoever anymore after such a rude reply.


Noted.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



wicksand420 said:


> @link42586 There is this
> 
> and you can make your own eeprom reader
> 
> ...



The problem isn't that I don't know what the eeprom holds..I know everything that's in it. The problem really is these programs that need the eeprom.bin to work. I know u can manually enter the pw and lock it. Just gotta remember how. And I think I just figured it out. But I need to burn A disc so i'll come back tomorrow and close this thread like A champ that never gave up and came out on top. Lol i'm just messin around at this point..But for real. I think I got this under control and will be closing this thread soon. THX for all the help and support people But I got this.


----------



## cobleman (May 6, 2019)

xboxhdm enough said.


----------



## link42586 (May 6, 2019)

cobleman said:


> xboxhdm enough said.


lol the program I been using this entire time. What A twist. but I'll be burning it to A disc and using it the oldschool way. And manually typing in the password to lock it like I did about 15 years ago with another drive that was locked. That's what I was saying I know the password. I think I said that coming out the gate. But it was so long ago that I did that kinda thing it just never dawned on me to manually do it..Everything is asking for an eeprom.bin like u must absolutely have it and I don't think u do.


----------



## Haizum74 (May 6, 2019)

What error number are you getting?

Soft modded xboxes need their HDD locked, tsop or chipped don't need HDD locked.


----------



## link42586 (May 6, 2019)

Haizum74 said:


> What error number are you getting?
> 
> Soft modded xboxes need their HDD locked, tsop or chipped don't need HDD locked.


No error message at all..So that's the ultimate twist....In the end of all this my xbox doesn't even work anymore at all. My money is on this and idk even have A reason why I would think that...But something is gonna de-rail my progress after all this effort...I just know it.


----------

